# Best Ripping Chain - Husqvarna 455



## RobR45 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a couple of nice Walnut logs that I would like to rip with my Husky 455. I know that the saw is a little underpowered, but I would like to try my hand at ripping them. What is the best ripping chain to use for a saw like this? The logs are only about 18 -20" in diameter. I originally posted this inquiry on the chainsaw forum, and a member suggested that I try the milling forum. Thanks!

-Rob


----------



## oldsaw (Feb 28, 2009)

Just use regular semi-chisel chain. The boards will be a bit rougher than using rip chain, but you won't have any additional investment.

Walnut is pretty easy to mill, but it will give your saw a workout.

Mark


----------



## TNMIKE (Feb 28, 2009)

*Call Baileys*

Tell them you want a ripping chain for your saw/bar combination...they will fix you up


----------



## excess650 (Feb 28, 2009)

You might want to just get full skip chain. It will be less stressful on your saw having less cutters in the wood.


----------



## M.R. (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.baileysonline.com/category.asp?catID=83

I sharpen my own ripping chains on a Oregon style 511a grinder [Belsaw 8800].
Might take a loop in and have it ground, the shop should know the angles.

Ripping
A--50° to 55°
B--2/3 of Cutter Height
C--10° to 15°
D--To the Shortest Cutter 

I believe that the regular chain will put more of a load on your saw which is underpowered as it is and if its plugging up with shavings/noodles, well....


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Mar 1, 2009)

I have milled walnut with my stihl 041 with standard chain and other than being a little rough see no differance in power or speed it is 60cc so not much larger than your saw if you are not going to do much milling and don't want to spend the money.I would use standard chain or grind down an old chain and use it .If you are going to be doing more milling then I would maybe buy some milling chain.I started milling in 2005 and would use only milling chain at that time now I am using more and more just standard chain for milling.


----------

